
Twilio Flex Review - prashka
https://ozonetel.com/blog/twilio-flex-review/
======
metildaa
The price (starting at $1 per hour per agent) seems crazy expensive if you
have any notable volume. Nevermind that Twilio isn't providing much beyond
APIs (from my reading), it seems like a niche product that won't take off for
most contact centers, as few have developers on staff.

~~~
prashka
Would you like to publish this article some where else?

~~~
metildaa
Not particularly, the article needs some revision to flow properly & Twilio is
of no interest to me.

